# Dogs show empathy to crying people



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Study: Dogs show empathy to crying people - UPI.com



> Published: June 8, 2012 at 8:16 PM
> 
> LONDON, June 8 (UPI) -- Dogs respond to a person who is crying regardless of whether it is their owner or an unfamiliar person, researchers in Britain found.
> Dr. Deborah Custance and Jennifer Mayer, both of the Department of Psychology at the University of London, developed a procedure to examine whether domestic dogs could identify and respond to emotional states in humans.
> ...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

i tried to 'pretend' cry in front of my dogs. no response! 

pretty neat study though


----------



## robfromga (May 10, 2012)

Cry? Heck I can't even sneeze without getting a full on investigation. 3 dogs, 2 boys. The boys run up to me if I sneeze, ears back...rubbing up against me. Our girl climbs in my lap IF (which I don't ever never) cry. She wont leave my wife's side if she's sick.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I believe it. I've seen Gunner react to me when I cry. Every so often I get frustrated by my back pain and will have a therapeutic cry. It comes out of nowhere and the minute I start, he will come running from wherever he is. He'll stand in front of me, then paw at me and he tries so hard to lick my face. 

That study doesn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jazz reacts to me as well if I cry. He also does an investigation if I get a case of the hiccups. One time I got them outside and he kept trying to jump up to check my mouth. When I refused to let him he lied down on the pavement and refused to go any further. I finally let him check me out


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I had two cats who responded to my son when he would cry. Once he fell and was crying and the cat came and got me! Animals are really amazing in their emotional responsiveness.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

One of my first Mini Doxie rescues was raised in a breeding kennel. She had no socialization and was afraid of everything. She attached herself to me and would honestly attempt to dig her way into my body when we had company. She'd end up squished behind me, or squish under my leg. She would have nothing to do with friend or stranger. 

Late one night a co-worker who lived by me called. Her and her live in boyfriend had a huge fight and he threw her out. She wanted to come stay the night with me. Of course I let her. She had never been to my house before, and there she sat crying on my couch. Annie (the Doxie) crawled out from behind my back went right to her and jumped on her lap. There she stayed. She actually stayed with her on the couch the entire night. 

Months later (they made up) my co-worker stopped by, but Annie would have nothing to do with her. Acted as though they never met. Strange as it was, my co-worker was deeply touched by Annie's reaction to her when she needed comfort.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not surprised by this study at all. My dogs have always been in tune with my moods. If I'm upset, Raina gets restless. If I cry she gets anxious and tries to lick me. If I get into an argument with my DH she gets riled up and restless. In general, any time I'm anything but normal she has to investigate.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny usually shows little interest in strangers but if they is a child crying he shows concern and if allowed will go up and lick the face. He did this to a child that was sitting on the side walk crying, with his very frustrated mom who was pushing a younger child in a stroller, trying to get the crying one to get up. 

There is also a boy ( about age 7)with cerebral palsy whose father walks him in a stroller. Benny gently smothers him with kisses and the boy ( who cannot speak smiles and laughs) .

I have seen this desire to comfort in many dogs. They seem to have an instinct to heal the human under dogs. 

My GSD Eli never left my side when I went through cancer. His loving presence was such a healing comfort.

Funny, I was with a group of people at church and we were asked to share our first experience of being loved unconditionally. My first experience of this was with my child hood dog! And every dog since has given me this love, in their own unique way.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I believe it. Sasha has done amazing things for me (things totally out of her character/comfort zone) when I've been upset. When my brother stopped by all upset, and started to tear up (very very very unusual behavior for him) she became very concerned and was instantly engaged with him (face licking, head in lap, etc.).


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm surprised they need a study for that at all. It's nothing new to most of us dog owners that lived with dozens of dogs throughout their life


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeeva said:


> i tried to 'pretend' cry in front of my dogs. no response!
> 
> pretty neat study though


I would say your dogs knew you were faking!

I'm also not surprised at all by this study. My boy is very aware of my emotions and will search my face & watch my body reaction.

He's also very fond of the little girl next door & gets upset if he hears her crying in her yard.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

When Joey hears a high-pitched sound on TV like a child crying, he perks up his ears and pays attention.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I've not had too many dogs who got upset when I cried (but I rarely do, and when I do, there's usually not dogs around) but one day a while back, I cried because we lost Holly Bear (our hospice foster that was here 5 more months that we anticipated) and Elliot, the little foster Chihuahua, got up on my lap and sat there so I could pet him the whole time.

Most my dogs are very solicitous if I'm sick, or one of the other household people are sick.
Tristan wouldn't let my husband even rub my shoulder, when I was ill. He wasn't mean about it, but more of a "Dude, please leave her alone, I don't want to have to hurt you" and wagged his tail. Which is why sometimes the tail isn't a great indicator of an impending nip or bite. He mouthed hubby but didn't get a full on bite in 

I remember Yaeger standing over our daughter when she fell off her bike and was crying. Like, "it's okay, I'll take care of you!" and wouldn't move until we got there.
If she was sick, he'd lay by the bed or couch, wherever she was. 
When she'd go outside he'd go nuts if he was left inside, and try to follow her from room to room to watch her out the window.


----------



## sheilaaellis44 (May 9, 2012)

Here of mine actually dogs has jealous prove it. Dogs hate to see their owners being affectionate to other dogs. In reality, dogs do not possess the emotions of "hate" or "jealousy"; this is the dog showing his dominance. The dog owns the human and does not want the other dog near their property. He may not want to allow another pack member in. One of the two dogs may sense instability in the other dog, or unstable emotions coming from the humans around them, which can cause a fight between the dogs. An imbalance in the other dog or humans around them will cause them to react, but not hate. A submissive dog with stable beings around him will share in the excitement of another dog, calmly say hello by smelling, or ignore the other dog altogether.


----------



## Elsa'sRHC (Jun 9, 2012)

Like Mrs. K said, this is not news to many of us who've lived with dogs our whole lives.

Elsa gets visibly upset when the kids are upset, and she will lick them and nuzzle them. It's a very empathetic gesture. She will also "worry whine" if she can't get to the kids when they are upset. 

I've had many dogs over the years put a friendly head in my lap or nuzzle me or lick my hands when I'm upset. I believe they are very good at reading human emotion.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

I found it amusing. One time I was crying, I expected MY dog Lukas to come comfort me. But it was my moms female Flat-Coat that gave me kisses and laid by me.  


I dont know, I think Lukas gets really REALLY jealous of Jaxon.


----------

